# Bicycle Swap Kansas City Oct 22nd



## GoodLifeBikes (Oct 15, 2022)

Just a few of the bikes I will be bringing. See first pic for info on swap meet.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Oct 16, 2022)

I'm looking forward to being there also. Here are a few things I will be bringing. EDIT: Well, I can't make it after all. Guess I'll have to save this all for Hayesville in the spring!


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Oct 21, 2022)

I'd love to go, but KC is about a 4-hour drive from Tulsa, and I don't want to spend that much on gas right now. Hopefully I can make Hayesville next year though!


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 22, 2022)

SEND SOME PICTURES OF THE SHOW PLEASE  ,


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 24, 2022)

WERE STILL HANGING BUY OWER TEETH TO SEE WAT WAS AT THE SHOW !!!!!!


----------



## GoodLifeBikes (Oct 24, 2022)

Sorry I forgot to take pictures. I am not sure if anyone else got any, I will have to ask around.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 24, 2022)

Amazing to me that nearly everyone has a camera with them and yet no pics are taken? Just curious how many vendors were there? Any highlights of what showed up?


----------



## kccomet (Oct 24, 2022)

it's my hometown swap so I support it. I took no pics...sorry. it's a long running meet, years, but there's no set date anymore or the dates always changing. maybe 25, 30  vendors showed, mostly road bikes and some crusty common balloons. no early suff although one guy had a hiwheeler, he wanted 3800,  and an early victor safety, 1400, missing pedals, seat, badge, brake system. I don't know any more about them or who had them. I bought a 20s? ranger and a schwinn camelback, because they were there and so was I. I wish there was a killer meet in the midwest, James allen has a long running swap in Springfield, but it's small like this one...all that said I applaud the effort of the kc meet, it was a beautiful fall day, and some of us local bike geeks got together and geeked out


----------

